# Anyone want in on an Excel Group Buy



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Chris (CincyCichlids) just let me know he can get a 20L jug (5.3 gallons) of Flourish Excel for about $190 shipped. That works out to be a little less than $10 per liter including shipping or about one penny per milliliter! Most online stores want about $25 for a 2L jug ($12.50 per liter) not including shipping so this is a very good deal. 

If everyone is OK with it, I can pay for most of this upfront using SWOAPE funds ( with a little out of my pocket) and then re-sell it for one penny per ml. That will give us a little extra cash for the club since this actually works out to be about $9.50 or so per liter. 

If you're interested in getting some Flourish Excel please let me know. Chris said he wants probably 3L and I will take 2L so that leaves 15L or so left over. I'm gonna post this on GCAS too 

Matt - 2L - $20
Chris - 3L - $30
Wayne - 2L - $20
Scott - 2L -$20
Scott (Paywan) 2L - $20

John Sipes - 2L maybe more -$20
Will Y. (GCAS) 2L - $20
fish brat - 1L -$10
Erik - ?

16 liters have been spoken for so far. Not sure of an order date yet but I guess if we can get 15L spoken for I don't mind footing the bill for the rest and re-selling it later.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*excel*

Yep. I'll take 2 liters.

Wayne


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd be down for some...Scott might be interested as well, but I don't want to speak for him.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I should have added this in my first post but if you are interested in some Excel, please give me an estimate of how much you want 

I will be fronting the cash for this with both SWOAPE funds (unless someone is against that) as well as my own funds, assuming there is enough interest. 

Right now we only have 5 liters spoken for and if we can't get to at least 8 or 10 liters liters we would probably be better off buying a couple of 4L jugs instead. I 'd prefer not to have to store 10 liters of this stuff


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I will take 2 liters


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd buy 4L but the Big Al price on that is exactly the same, plus I need to get some Flourish, Flourish Potassium, and root tabs. Excel is great stuff for water changes, though

Is Excel photosensative? Does it have to be stored in an opaque bottle?


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Eric, I've never ordered from Big Al's before, but do they charge shipping? The $9.50/L is WITH shipping included. Just wanted to point that out . I'll check to see if the other flourish is available from my distributor too.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I asked Seachem about the storage requirements for Excel and will let you know what they say...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

CincyCichlids said:


> Hey Eric, I've never ordered from Big Al's before, but do they charge shipping? The $9.50/L is WITH shipping included. Just wanted to point that out . I'll check to see if the other flourish is available from my distributor too.


I understand that but I have about $500 worth of other things to order from them as well.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Matt,
Just wondering if you think we have enough interest to order this? I really need to get some and declare war on the BBA that's been making me pull my hair out this past couple of weeks.

Chris


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Right now we only have 11L spoken for and that leaves 9L left over. I really don't want to have 9L ($90) that much extra sitting around unpaid. If we can get a couple more liters spoken for or if you want to split the cost of the extra with me I say order it


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

With the additon of Will Y's 2L we now have 13L of Excel spoken for.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

*It's Here...*










Photosensitive? Thought it was, now I'm confused?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Seachem told me in their forum it was not photosensitive

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/29799-excel-storage.html

I guess those 250ml bottles from US Plastics work fine after all


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Chris is delivering the Excel to my place this evening so I should be able to start handing it out in the near future. I have updated my first post to reflect everyone's cost.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

*excel for sale*

Hi 
Is there a way for me to buy 2l from you or is this a private section.
Thanks Robert


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Robert, I have about 6L left so you are more than welcome to 2L 

How did you want to work out the shipping? I'm not sure if I can send a liquid via USPS so UPS would probably be best and I have no idea how much it would cost to ship...but I would guess $10 at most.

If you have nothing better to do on the 16th of September, SWOAPE is having our annual BBQ/Pool Party, and you are more than welcome to attend and pick up the Excel then. Here is the thread for info on our September meeting. We're always open to new members even if you are all the way up in Cleveland


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

*excel / picnic*

Hi Matt
Yes on the excel and the shipping cost is no problem
just send me a total and your paypal address.

and I can't make it to the picnic but I wish there was a cleveland chapter here
that is into plants.

Thanks In advanced
Robert


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I probably won't be able to ship until Tuesday (Monday is a federal holiday) but I have to go to the UPS store tomorrow to ship a package so I will check on the shipping cost then...


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Matt,

If you have any left I will take 2L at the next meeting.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Jack W said:


> Matt,
> 
> If you have any left I will take 2L at the next meeting.


For Jack and everyone else interested in some Excel, make sure you bring a container with a tight fitting lid for the Excel. I don't have any containers to give out 

US Plastics has 32 oz (about a liter) dosing bottles for $1.99 not including shipping: http://www.usplastic.com/images/products/bottles/66098p.jpg HTese have 1/2 ounce and 1 ounce markings on the dosing part of the bottle. I usually add 30ml of Excel to my 75g when I overdose Excel.

For those interested I could order some bottles but I that would increase the cost of the Excel by the bottle price. It would be handy if Chris can continue to get us Excel in bulk...


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

I would totally be interested in 2L of this!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Paywan said:


> I would totally be interested in 2L of this!


I added you to the list Scott! Do you plan on coming to the September meeting to pick this up? If so, bring a 2L container  If not, we would need to meet somewhere...


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

give me until Monday to see if I can make the meeting. Being it starts at 6:00, I'm sure I'll be able to come at list for a little while!


----------

